# Spot gene?



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

Just did some searching on the topic of the "spot gene"...and Im wondering, is this an example of that? Mayzie has a spotted chest...she is about a year old. I think it is so cute...like a little necklace.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes that would be an example of the spot gene.


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh wow, cool! I guess she is even more special than I realized...hee hee.


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Aww.. sweet little gal she is! Just so pretty! Yep.. that's the spot gene.  And see.. she looks like she's split to white face too.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww she gorgeous


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

DyArianna said:


> Aww.. sweet little gal she is! Just so pretty! Yep.. that's the spot gene.  And see.. she looks like she's split to white face too.


Huh? What makes you say that? I thought splits couldnt be seen visually? Im confused...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

some splits can be seen visually, whiteface is one of them. her cheek patch is irregularly shaped and she has a bit of white edging around it. she may also be split pied, based on her light beak with the faint streaks down the side of it.


other splits that you can visually see are pearl (only in males), pied (both genders), cinnamon (plum coloured eye flash with camera flash, only in males), and a few others but i think one other is emerald. others im not so familiar with.


your q-tip is also split whiteface


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is very cute. What a sweet little face.


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

Really? Wow, I did not know any of this! So interesting. And Q~tip is split whiteface too??? How can you tell that? Boy, you learn something new every day.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes got a funny shaped cheek patch and a white rim around the back of it


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow! That is SUPER observant! I did not even notice...still actually cant quite see it...LOL...but I am not at all experienced in cockatiel genetics. This is fascinating! So if he is split to whiteface, one of his parents must have been whiteface? I can email the breeder and ask...that would be cool to know.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

or one of his parents was split whiteface and passed the split along to him.

if you look at my siggy, dally is not split whiteface. if you look at tsuka, he is split whiteface. you can see the difference. dally has a round circular cheek patch while tsuka's is squarish and has a white rim at the back of it. dally does not have this white rim either


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

I can see the squar-ish shaped cheek patches...but I cant detect the white rim around them. Guess I dont have the trained eye that you do. But it is so interesting. I had no idea you could tell a bird was split to anything, by looking at it. Wow....


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you should read a lot of the mutation and genetics section, you will learn some neat things


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

That spot pattern looks like specks of gold very pretty!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Let me see if I can find good pics of mine. Hold on a sec. 

Okay.. here is Gibbs. See the white on the back side of his orange patch?? That means split to white face.










And this is Hetty.. who is also split to white face. This isn't a real good pic of Hetty but it will give you some idea.. she has a light grey on the back side of her orange cheek patch.. and her cheek patch looks very wobbly.. like it's trying to go many places at once. 

You can also see a bit of her spotted chest here.


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh...thanks. I can barely see the white on Gibbs, but I can see the gray on Hetty. Boy, you really have to look closely to see these little signs, dont you? I will have to look at Q~tip & Mayzie again and see if I can find the white....LOL.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I thought Qtip was a Budgie.. ? Am I confused?


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

LOL...yes, you are confused.  This is Q~tip:


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

lol! Well I've never been so alright with being confused. He's handsome! I see the name above his head in your siggy.. but there are two names above your green Budgie so I thought the names were just random.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

That's the "chest stripes" version of the spot gene. The spot gene has two variations for the chest markings - more or less round dots near the tip of the feather, or a small stripe that runs along the quill/rachis. The dots are more common than the stripes. Here are a couple of pictures of molted "spot gene" feathers:



















It looks like Mayzie has stripes at the top of her chest but might have spots/dots a little further down. I haven't seen both types of markings on the same bird's chest before.


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

DyArianna said:


> lol! Well I've never been so alright with being confused. He's handsome! I see the name above his head in your siggy.. but there are two names above your green Budgie so I thought the names were just random.


Actually, my green budgie's name is Norbert~Thomas....weird I know, but somehow, it suits him.


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

tielfan said:


> That's the "chest stripes" version of the spot gene. The spot gene has two variations for the chest markings - more or less round dots near the tip of the feather, or a small stripe that runs along the quill/rachis. The dots are more common than the stripes. Here are a couple of pictures of molted "spot gene" feathers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for that explanation. Looks like Mayzie is really unique...how cool.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

So cute! Good pictures!


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

wow your mayzie is beautiful i love her spots it really does look like a necklace she is just amazingly adorable


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Awww i didn't realize Q-Tip was a Cinnamon Lutino!! How pretty!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

She is so darn cute!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think Luna has the spot gene...or will it molt out in a few months?


----------

